# Glue-gun Cobweb Shooter



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

So I just finished my cobweb gun using ScaryTerrys plans.
Anyone out there thats hasnt done it yet ......................do it!

http://www.scary-terry.com/ggshooter/ggshooter.htm

It took about 15 minutes to put it together and its amazing.
I cant stress enough how easy wonderful this thing is.
Had to share my experience............. now go order the stuff and make one.


----------



## Tiff (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, at my haunt we used a glue gun for cobwebs too. We used a glue gun and a small air compressor to blow the glue out. It was really cool, easy, and it looks great. Most of all....it was cheap.


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm getting the supplies/parts to build this today.

I have a small 10lb compressor that will work nicely for this.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Webs are good, no doubt about it.

Curious what your guns wattage is?


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Haven't bought mine yet.

My sister is actually going to get it from Lowe's when she gets off from work.So when I get a chance to sit down with the gun I will let ya know.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Gotta go with 80watt..............
Ive heard the lower wattage ones get cooled down to quik by the air.


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

My sis bought a 40 watt one,and I can't tell if it's the gun that isn't doing it's job or if it's my tiny lil compressor.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Whats it doing???????


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

The glue starts to web sling but after a minute or two it starts just globbing together.


----------



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

Why build one just buy one already finished. I just got mine yesterday from frightners entertainment & will be using it on sunday cant wait :devil:


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

WolfbaneManor said:


> The glue starts to web sling but after a minute or two it starts just globbing together.


I made about 40 something guns in the past 2 years.

If it globbing it could be 2 things.

Yes the watts of the gun(40 is low), it may not be hot enough, 2 would be the poistion of the air under the glue nozzle, u may have to tweak it and play with it for better results.
As if the air nozzle is facing up to much it will load the underside of the glue nozzle causing clumping as well.

Homemade webbers are fun to make and use for sure, theres some trail and error though making them and getting them to work right.

For what u can buy them for nowadays, I would personaly by one rather than make one.

Ill post some pics of the ones I was making in the past.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Johnny is correct.
The postioning of the air nozzle is very important.
A 40 watt will work pretty good (been using one since '98), though outside temps reduce output.


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I'm gonna use my 40 watt for other things and I'm gonna go buy an 80 watt gun for my webslinger.


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok I got it working with the 40 watt gun.

I love the effect it does,oh and I also got it to work with a norm glue gun you just can't mount the air blower inside the gun.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes....I need one of these


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

This looks like a really fun project so I think I'd rather build than buy. Does the glue still have "tack" as it comes in contact with surfaces (I know that should vary depending on the distance the material is shot)? If so, this seems like a lot cooler option than stringing up the stretchy crap...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great "how to" and the very best part is the epitaph on the tombstone


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

There's a how to posted on intructables.com http://www.instructables.com/id/Creepy_Cobweb_Shooter/

I was going to build that one, but I like Scary Terry's design better.


----------

